# Soon to be buying front suspension need help with choosing.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I have a 05 a4 goat has 50,000 miles and I recently change the rear stock sagging springs to kollars stock height ones. 

Now the front I dont have any dtrut rubbing yet but with the miels othe goat has pretty soon im sure, the main issue is the front suspension bottoms out easy if I hit a dip to fast and hard. So I have to treat the goat like a lowrider car.

So again what are the parts needed to correct strub rubbing so I can make sure I get those parts, and how about the bottoming out is it a spring or shock or both issue? 

And to keep the cost minimum waht website and or brand do I go for? Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sticky: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/

Then search should help out alot.


----------

